# Texas State Trivia



## Scotty32 (Mar 6, 2009)

What is the only State in the US to touch ONLY 1 other state?

   Dont answer JTM


----------



## david918 (Mar 6, 2009)

Maine?


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 6, 2009)

umm...MA


----------



## billy g seely (Mar 20, 2009)

What happend on March 20 1836?


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 20, 2009)

It was the day that Col. Fannin surrendered his forces to Gen. Urrea at Coleto Creek.


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

what?  so you couldn't think of anything else, so you threw out some TRIVIA?

aiight, SETH.

/insidejoke.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 22, 2009)

In what state was the last battle of the Civil War fought in?


----------



## RJS (Mar 22, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> In what state was the last battle of the Civil War fought in?



Texas


----------



## JTM (Mar 24, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> In what state was the last battle of the Civil War fought in?



The war between the states is over?  shoot, news travels slow to texas.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 24, 2009)

Who won that battle?


----------



## david918 (Mar 24, 2009)

Csa


----------



## 4thgenPM (Apr 2, 2009)

Only 1 lake in Texas is naturally formed...which one?


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 2, 2009)

4thgenPM said:


> Only 1 lake in Texas is naturally formed...which one?



CADDO


----------



## JTM (Apr 3, 2009)

i've fished that lake before.


----------



## 4thgenPM (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok...Here's another....

What Confederate General served the Republic of Texas as both Commander of the Army and Secretary of War? (Hint...he later returned to Texas as an officer in the U.S. Cavalry).


----------

